# Happy New Year to everyone on CMF



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Another year come and gone...with lots of bad things, lots of things going wrong, world didn't come to an end , and maybe some things went right, but nobody reports good news anymore these days it seems.

Wishing everyone on this forum a Happy New Year. 

Last year we had a virtual New Years "party" on this forum...some even showed up a midnight.

*Music and lyrics by Ricky Nelson..(who used to live a few years ago).*

I went to a New Years virtual party, reminisced with my old CMF friends
A chance to share old memories and discuss some of our threads again
When I got to the New Year's party they all knew my name
But no one recognized me, because they never knew if I look the same

But it's all right now
I've learned my life lessons well
You see ...you can't please ev'ryone... so
You got to please yourself

People came from miles around everyone was there
Toronto Gal brought her thesaurus...there was magic in the air
And over in the corner much to my surprise
Beaver hid in Rob Ford's shoes wearing his disguise

Chorus la da da da

I played them all the old songs I thought that's why they came
No one heard the music, we just didn't look the same
I said hello to everyone, at least those I remembered to see
When I sang a song about a United breaking guitars, it was time to leave

But it's all right now
I've learned my life lessons well
You see ...you can't TEASE ev'ryone... so
You got to BE yourself


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I wish you the best carverman for 2013.

OK good news I leave in the morning two months in San Jose del Cabo starting Wednesday weather calling for sunny 78-80


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

happy New year carver:encouragement:


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

A quiet but comfortable New Years at the Spidey household. Smoked salmon, scallops and bacon (fake bacon on the scallops for me and my oldest daughter but real for the others), humus, vegi-tray, French bread, quiche and a couple of movies. Of course that will be washed down with some nice red wine and a bit of bubbly at midnight. 

Best wishes to all for a Happy New Year and hopefully one with double-digit profits!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Another year come and gone...*Music and lyrics by Ricky Nelson..(who used to live a few years ago).*
> 
> I went to a New Years virtual party, reminisced with my old CMF friends
> A chance to share old memories and discuss some of our threads again
> ...


 ... ROF :biggrin-new::biggrin-new: :biggrin-new:! La da da da ... rock on Carverman! All the best for 2013! 

Now off to the party ... la da da da ~ ~ ~ ... 3, 2, 1 ... Happy New Year everyone :smile-new:!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy New Year Everyone... just got in from our New Years party. Rang it in with the east coast with the little ones. 

Hope you have a wonderful 2013!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Good health and much happiness to everyone in 2013.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Woke up dis mornin'..and I was still here..funny...the end of the world didn't come like the Mayan calendar interpreters/soothsayers had predicted. 
The US fiscal cliff didn't really happen..but the US senate were in session to pass the 11th hour agreement on compromise.
US debt clock is still ticking at over 16 trillion..and probably will continue to rise this year. 

Carver rings the New Years "bell"..well ok..It's Nine bells and all is well.......at least for now.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> 1. Last year we had a virtual New Years "party" on this forum...some even showed up a midnight.
> 2.Toronto Gal brought her thesaurus...there was magic in the air


1. That had been the cleverest virtual party I had ever attended up to that point, and with many sharp-witted participants! 

And though some far-away from Ontario did not make it due to the stormy weather, others managed to arrive via our very own classic BBD.B. [what a nice rally just since end of Nov./12 btw]










2. LOL. :biggrin:

*My New Year Solutions, Not Resolutions.*

'This year I want to be a monkey [cute & fashion forward like a Japanese macaque, ie: Darwin]. 
Jumping from tree to tree.
Next year I can be a donkey [not only stubborn, but always eager to learn].

Braying from sky to sea.
Every year I want to change.
And experience something new.
I wish I am something strange. 
Like the disappearing dew.'

*Daniel:* Enjoy BC [Baja California, Mexico].

Wishing all a:










*The Snake:*
http://www.usbridalguide.com/special/chinesehoroscopes/Snake.htm


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

"Bah! Humbug!"

Ooops, sorry, that's Christmas, (I'm always a couple steps behind)......"Happy New Year!"


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Happy New Year to all.

May it be prosperous for all of us.


----------

